# It's Working!



## kyrabbit (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm so excited I just have to share... 
Before getting Buttercup, my girl Peanut t was skittish and ran from my hand. I was surprised because I fostered her myself and saved her and her brothers from certain death.

I get Buttercup out every day sometimes twice a day. I've set up a cardboard playground for her, but as our daily interactions continue she insists on using me as her jungle gym, which I don't mind. Today after putting Butters back in the tank I realized Peanut hadn't jumped when In reopened the tank. Curious, I lifted up her card board teepee to find her huddled in the bedding.

I very gently spoke her name, told her hello and used my index finger and thumb to rub down her body. I know this simulates grooming so I figured it would be a good start. She didn't bolt. She didn't jump. She didn't squeak. She sat there and let me pet her. I probably could have scooped her up, but I didn't want to push it. That she trusts me enough to even pet her is monumental right now. Right now, I'm more concerned with her associating my scent with happy feelings.

Butters has really brought out a new side in my baby. Today I found them running on the wheel together and right now they're sitting on top of Buttercup's house grooming each other. I hoped and prayed that having a friend would be the remedy for Peanut, and as it turns out it was!

I'm just so excited to see these changes happening before me, I had to share it somewhere. Thanks for your attention, lol.


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

excellent, always good when ppl have happy news to share 8D


----------

